

Should Some Startup CEOs Focus More On Their Startup? - qhoxie
http://www.centernetworks.com/startup-ceos-business-focus

======
fourlittlebees
Allen scores again. Too many CEOs are spending their time socializing and
engaging in flame wars rather than doing things like working on a business
model or building a company. Valleywag coverage should be a CEO's shame, not a
PR goal.

~~~
Svetlana
Too true, this case is just plain ridiculous and it definitely should not be
considered as an example for other startups.

------
cmos
Too much ranting for here.

